# Anyone with a guard llama?



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

For those of you that have experience with guard llamas, how do you keep them out of the goat mineral? The breeder told me I cannot let my llama eat the golden blend goat mineral I have free choice out for the goats..... but the llama loves it & won't leave it alone. I think if it was going to hurt her, she'd be dead by now. 

She has her own mineral - up higher where the goats can't get to it, and salt block - but no matter how I try to 'obstacle-ize' the goat mineral, she finds some way to get at it. :GAAH: 

Any suggestions?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ..MissMM........I wish... I had an answer for you...but ....I don't have Llama's ...I hope... someone else.... can come up ...with a great idea for you soon..... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think KW just got two guard llamas, maybe pm her and see if she knows


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I do have two llamas in with my goats, but haven't had a problem with them eating the minerals. Could you maybe get a hog or cattle panel and lean it against the fence and put the minerals on the other side of the hog panel so the goats can stick their heads through to get to them, but the llamas can't?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I would build a stall that the goats can get into but not the llama and keep the mineral in there. That or use the cattle panel idea to separate the llama from the goat area. You may need to notch out some of the panel so the goats can get in.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm going to try the cattle panel idea - thank you. I had a "hole" sawed into the pen about 2 feet up so the goats could stick their head in there thinking the llama couldn't. Well nutz....... she kneels down & sticks her head in there too...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are sure cleaver and sneaky..... aren't they.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

MissMM said:


> I'm going to try the cattle panel idea - thank you. I had a "hole" sawed into the pen about 2 feet up so the goats could stick their head in there thinking the llama couldn't. Well nutz....... she kneels down & sticks her head in there too...


You need to have a hole small enough for the goats but keep the llama out. Some form if keyhole feeder might work


----------

